# Steep Stairs



## bburkhart (Jul 29, 2010)

In my house I currently have stairs with a 9.5 inch run, that is the distance of the tip of the stair to the rise.  How difficult a project would it be to, I assume, increase the rise and lengthen the run.


----------



## 911handyman (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello there it's not difficult the first calculation you need to make would be what would the total rise and run be. Cause you may not have the room to do this if inside. I will give u a link to a web site that will help explain with a video. How to Build Deck Stairs | Video | Decks | This Old House


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 1, 2010)

Depending on what these stairs are used for, you may want to consider an alternating tread design like this:

Alternating Tread Stair -- Lapeyre Stair Inc. - Building Product Manufacturer in Sweets Network


----------

